# Step/storage For Rearslide



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I am looking for the post where someone removed the small step in front of the rearslide and replaced with one long step with storage inside. I do remember someone's foot being in the pics







Please help me in locating, the dw is getting her list together while the ob is in storage.

Thanks,

Mike

PS - HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!
CAN'T WAIT TO GET THE 08 SEASON UNDERWAY!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I did it but didn't have picts. However, there are 3 or 4 out there with picts available.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Was it this one:

long step storage


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...I don't remember seeing that step...but I LOVE it.

I just got the "go for it" from my DW. Sweet...another mod!!!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Was it this one:
> 
> long step storage


Thanks Bob







. That's the one I was looking for.

Mike


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

was that a prebought box or did you make it from scratch? It looks great, I love the idea. Now that Christmas is over it is time to start camper mods!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

brenda said:


> was that a prebought box or did you make it from scratch? It looks great, I love the idea. Now that Christmas is over it is time to start camper mods!!


My question exactly + how is it actually attached to the wall? Anyone? Details please!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I must have missed the original thread so.....nice job, I like


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> was that a prebought box or did you make it from scratch? It looks great, I love the idea. Now that Christmas is over it is time to start camper mods!!


My question exactly + how is it actually attached to the wall? Anyone? Details please!

[/quote]

Seems simple enough...just add the support on the back wall and build the box..rest top on the new front and the support beam on the back wall.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> was that a prebought box or did you make it from scratch? It looks great, I love the idea. Now that Christmas is over it is time to start camper mods!!


My question exactly + how is it actually attached to the wall? Anyone? Details please!
[/quote]

The step is held on with screws that are buried in the carpet.
Some real good searching or maybe even a magnet should find them.
Should be one on the top on each side of the step and one on the front on each side of the step.
It all depends on how ambitious Gilligan was with the screw gun that day. You could have more or less depending on if yours was built on a friday or not.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry, I did not see this thread, I have been away for a few weeks.

Here is another thread, that I commented on with some details as to how I built it.

click

It is just attached to the wall and floor with several wood screws. As others have said, the old step is held on with some LOOOOOONG screws into the floor and wall.

Just ask if you have any more questions.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Smart idea, good use of empty space!!!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

BigA - Awesome mod. One of my personnel favorites. Trailer is at service getting Maxx Air Vents and new radio installed (warranty work







) right now, but as soon as I can I'll be doing this mod. Looks like the "box" is only 2 sided, not counting the lid, using the trailer as the other 2 sides, right? May be PMing you down the road with some Qs. I can picture how things should look/work in my head, but sometimes getting it to work is real work







I hope it is up-to-par (and done) by the factory rally for your inspection.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> Sorry, I did not see this thread, I have been away for a few weeks.
> 
> Here is another thread, that I commented on with some details as to how I built it.
> 
> ...


Just printed off your information...can't wait to start this mod...


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

whodey said:


> BigA - Awesome mod. One of my personnel favorites. Trailer is at service getting Maxx Air Vents and new radio installed (warranty work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the rear wall and floor make up two sides of the box. When you buy your carpet, get the most flexible stuff you can find. Trust me, it will save a lot of frustration.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just printed off your information...can't wait to start this mod...


If you are going to do this mod, you will have to bring it to the national rally for inspection.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> Just printed off your information...can't wait to start this mod...


If you are going to do this mod, you will have to bring it to the national rally for inspection.








[/quote]

Uh...sure


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I recieved a PM about the hinges. Here is my reply with a little more advice.

Here is the style hinge I used, but I got them from my local ACE hardware. I used three of them, however, in hindsight, I would seriously consider splitting the lid into two parts if you are storing anything you may need to access when the queen slide is in. With the slide in, the lid will hit the bottom of the couch and will only open about 3 inches.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just printed off your information...can't wait to start this mod...


If you are going to do this mod, you will have to bring it to the national rally for inspection.








[/quote]

Uh...sure








[/quote]
Come on, you know you're looking for a reason to make a 2200+ mile road trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> Just printed off your information...can't wait to start this mod...


If you are going to do this mod, you will have to bring it to the national rally for inspection.








[/quote]

Uh...sure








[/quote]
Come on, you know you're looking for a reason to make a 2200+ mile road trip.















[/quote]

I do have 10 weeks off this summer.


----------

